

About the IE10 Platform Preview - benpbenp
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/ie/gg192966

======
benpbenp
And the download is here:
[http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/info/downloads/Default.htm...](http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/info/downloads/Default.html)

